# Live aboard life



## Wendella (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi. We live on our 12m ferro yacht. We are moored in Auckland New Zealand. We both work Monday -Thursdays on shore and try and get away most weekends. Unlike far too many of our neighbours. 
We've lived on water for almost three years. I'm was a total boating novice. Lucky for me my pirate captain has sailed since he was a boy. He's incredibly patient with me and we now have fewer 'thingees' on board . 
We're about to leave for an 18 day sail. Probably up to Great Barrier Island. All Christmas presents have been distributed to children and grandchildren. Our home is slowly being provisioned for our trip. 
Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas 
Cheers
Christina


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Have a great holiday trip . . . Please post some pics, would love to see some from that part of the world . . .


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Wendella (Sep 29, 2013)

Just trying to work out this forum :-/ . So I hope i can post some photos. That could be a summer holiday project for this old lady


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Great Barrier is a great place to spend some time on. The trek up Mt. Hobbs is well worth it as well as the side trip to the old logging dam.


----------



## Wendella (Sep 29, 2013)

ScottUK said:


> Great Barrier is a great place to spend some time on. The trek up Mt. Hobbs is well worth it as well as the side trip to the old logging dam.


you've obviously been to The Barrier. Great place . We spent a month up there last Christmas. Although it was less crowded at Easter .


----------



## Wendella (Sep 29, 2013)

Curious Sailor said:


> Merry Christmas !


 Merry Christmas to you as well. Where are you ?


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Wendella said:


> you've obviously been to The Barrier. Great place .


Yeah I have sailed out there a number of times, I also liked Whangaparapara bay. The folks running the resort are very nice. They might also let you have a shower there too. It might be worth checking out.

One last thing - watch out for the killer kingfish.


----------



## Wendella (Sep 29, 2013)

Whangaparapara is lovely. Graveyard Bay is a fav of ours . 
I'm a very lucky sailing Princess and have a bath on the boat . 
Getting excited only 8 sleeps til we sail.


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

Wendella said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well. Where are you ?


A ways from Aukland... I'm in Florida... :captain:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 15, 2015)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Wendella (Sep 29, 2013)

And a Merry Christmas to you as well. Where are you living and sailing?


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought Christmas was in June down there?


----------

